# My nirvana skunk#1



## johnnybuds (Feb 6, 2008)

Christmas time i ordered 10 Skunk #1's from nirvana.They came sooner then expected and 9 out of 10 sprouted . Here they are about 10 days old. they seem a little different(the leaves) then what i'm use to. I hope its a good sign 


I want to thank Nirvana and The brothers grunt. I hope to keep you posted on the progress of my babys.


Peace Johnnybuds


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 6, 2008)

Yo Ho johnnybuds,
   They sure are looking nice dude
smoke in peace
kingKahuuna


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 6, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho johnnybuds,
> They sure are looking nice dude
> smoke in peace
> kingKahuuna



Thanks King  I will keep in touch since i think its going to be a good spring:hubba: :48: Peace Brother


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 7, 2008)

*The babies are looking great JB. Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them a boost.   How many lumens you got them under JB? *


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 7, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *The babies are looking great JB. Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them a boost.  How many lumens you got them under JB? *


 

I forgot the Luminus. There wide spectrum ge F40PL. I love the Syilver star 6 tube T-5. There Bloom Spectrum F54 T-5 HO. They light up the closet nice. I can get grow T-5's for it. Its another 60+ bucks.


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 7, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *The babies are looking great JB. Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them a boost.  How many lumens you got them under JB? *




The T-5 Grow tubes are the same watts as the Bloomers.


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 7, 2008)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> The T-5 Grow tubes are the same watts as the Bloomers.



I'm going to order the "grow" tubes tonight. They are 6500 luminus each. Thats 39,000 luminus total. More later.


----------



## lungs (Feb 7, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has grwn b52 or ak48 cant make up mind on what to order and any recomendations on soil brand and nutrients that can be obtained through wlmrt or local store i dont live in a large town have had success (good smoke good buzzzzz)in past two tries but yield should have been substantially larger with time given to finish


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 8, 2008)

Do you have a fan blowing on your plants. They are lookign good but it will help your stems get even stronge. Slim


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 8, 2008)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Do you have a fan blowing on your plants. They are lookign good but it will help your stems get even stronge. Slim




Yes i do. I only had one fall over. I will say! there getting big:hubba:


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 8, 2008)

My new Helper


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2008)

Looking Good JB..watch out for that CAT!!!....He/She will think its Cat-nip..LOL..Maybe you should ask to be moved to Grow Jurnal?....Keep it Green


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 8, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Looking Good JB..watch out for that CAT!!!....He/She will think its Cat-nip..LOL..Maybe you should ask to be moved to Grow Jurnal?....Keep it Green




Thank you 4u2 He like to sun himself  I do keep him out now that i see howmuch he likes it in there. I like it in there too.I didnt know about the grow jurnal?? It would be fine with me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2008)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> Thank you 4u2 He like to sun himself I do keep him out now that i see howmuch he likes it in there. I like it in there too.I didnt know about the grow jurnal?? It would be fine with me.


 

No Problem FRIEND...Thats why we all come here...2help 1another...Just give a shout out to one of the mods..they will be  2 move you...And Welcome my Friend..


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 8, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> No Problem FRIEND...Thats why we all come here...2help 1another...Just give a shout out to one of the mods..they will be  2 move you...And Welcome my Friend..




I do love it here:hubba:


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 13, 2008)

There about 2.5 weeks old. the leaves seem very different then what i'm use to.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 13, 2008)

*Looking great JB. What do you mean they look different than what your use to? By the looks of things it wont be long before you transplant.  *


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 13, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking great JB. What do you mean they look different than what your use to? By the looks of things it wont be long before you transplant.  *





There not like what ive seen or grown before. I hope there just pure strain and thats what i'm not use too. They are doing good since there under lower luminus then i would like. I will be transplanting them soon with more pics.


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 17, 2008)

I like keeping busy


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Feb 17, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 17, 2008)

Mr. Bubbles said:
			
		

> Looking good.




Thank you Me Bubbles  They look alot better in person. I have locked on to your grow and cannot wait to see you at harvest time:hubba: . i cannot wait till my baby are ready


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Feb 17, 2008)

Looking good so far Johnny.

Is this your first grow?


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 17, 2008)

midgradeindasouth said:
			
		

> Looking good so far Johnny.
> 
> Is this your first grow?




Hello Midgrade  No i did one in the late 80's and one with bag seed three months ago.this is the second time i sent for seeds. the first was from the "seed bank". it was Skunk#1 too . It was harder back in the day,we only had high times for info and equipment. This shure is a great site with alot of great members and mods.


My other grow is my avitar. i had a male with female flowers on the top of the plant i didnt see the sacks on the bottom. it busted my grow two weeks before harvest.


----------



## Sebstarr (Feb 17, 2008)

Awww man that must of SUCKED.

I feel it for ya!

Hopefully wont have that problem again. 
Looking good!


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 17, 2008)

Sebstarr said:
			
		

> Awww man that must of SUCKED.
> 
> I feel it for ya!
> 
> ...




I choked the **** out of that plant:chuck: i was more amazed then anything. i rotate my plants now.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Feb 17, 2008)

[\quote] i had a male with female flowers on the top of the plant i didnt see the sacks on the bottom. it busted my grow two weeks before harvest.[/quote]

You may want to save those seeds if you can.

I had the same think happen.

I have heard this is how feminized seeds are made.

Some people say that using light stress on a floweing plant late in flower will cause the female plant to grow male stigmata's. They look like tiny green bananas. This will put off enough pollen to pollenate the rest of the plant and any plants around it.

It is supposedly natures last ditch effort for the plant to reproduce offspring.


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 17, 2008)

midgradeindasouth
It is supposedly natures last ditch effort for the plant to reproduce offspring.[/quote said:
			
		

> It worked


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 18, 2008)

*Whats going on JB. I see the young ladies are looking great. Are you planning on transplanting anytime soon? *


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 18, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats going on JB. I see the young ladies are looking great. Are you planning on transplanting anytime soon? *




I did transplant them sunday.There not in taller pots that i wanted to do but they seem Happy.The pic is not that good.The plants are awsum!!! Thick stems and tight nodes.

Heres a top shot. I'll have more by the end of the week


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 18, 2008)

Lookin great !


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 18, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Lookin great !




Thanks Runbyhemp :48:


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 19, 2008)

They smell Skunky already:lama: more pics by the end of the week


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 20, 2008)

*Everythings looking great JB. They will be much happier in those bigger pots. Just watch them take off now.  *


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 24, 2008)

I did get a little burnt tip because i over did it with the fert. There looking alot better.if you think you see anything wrong just let me know


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 24, 2008)

I do belive Nirvana sent me "Hindu Kush" instead of the "skunk#1" that i ordered.


The plants look just like the Hindu Kush another member has. I have a pic of the members and its the same leafs.


I do belive the mistake will be to my favor. I think the indica high from the Kush is more what i was looking for.


I'm not positive it happened but if you look at the short plant,thick branches, wide leaves it looks like Kush.


We shall see.

JB


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 24, 2008)

lookin real good man​


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 25, 2008)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> lookin real good man​




I just looked at them  they seem like there reallly starting to grow now. it wont be long till they go to flower:hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 25, 2008)

*Looking real nice JB. :hubba:  IMO it's very hard to say when they are that young what strain. The only real way to know for sure is when flower time comes. If you have Skunk your gonna know it.   They could have made a mistake as i'm sure it has happend in the past but who knows. Like i said you'll be able to tell for sure once them ladies are flowering. :aok: *


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 25, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking real nice JB. :hubba: IMO it's very hard to say when they are that young what strain. The only real way to know for sure is when flower time comes. If you have Skunk your gonna know it.  They could have made a mistake as i'm sure it has happend in the past but who knows. Like i said you'll be able to tell for sure once them ladies are flowering. :aok: *




I'm happy eather way. Great seeds.


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 25, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking real nice JB. :hubba: IMO it's very hard to say when they are that young what strain. The only real way to know for sure is when flower time comes. If you have Skunk your gonna know it.  They could have made a mistake as i'm sure it has happend in the past but who knows. Like i said you'll be able to tell for sure once them ladies are flowering. :aok: *




TBG

Do you think the burnt tips are from me over ferting???that seems to be the only thing wrong.


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 1, 2008)

and they just went to flower thursday,i have two white hairs in the black circle. is this a Female?? i know the pics blurry but its the best i can do. If this is a Female there are more with what i think are white hairs.

Thanks JB


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 12, 2008)

They are just starting to bud. It looks like there will be----5 F----4M. Pics tonight. Thank you Nirvana


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 14, 2008)

my email is not working


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 14, 2008)

*Congrats on the females JB. What do you mean your email is not working? *


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

Grats on the ladies. I hope to see some more pics soon. Until then, grow it big my friend. Take care and good luck.


----------



## Cole (Mar 14, 2008)

look great


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 14, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Congrats on the females JB. What do you mean your email is not working? *




The server went down two days ago.The plants are doing very good. 9 seeds popped out of 10,5 F--4M:hubba: There just starting to pack the buds on:hubba: 


Nirvana has some nice seeds.TBG i dont have the skunk smell? It could be Hindo Kush? more tonight.


This place has some great members:48:


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 14, 2008)

The pics ****. its the best i can do. they grow and are buding slower then my bag seed did. This is going to be very interesting weed


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 14, 2008)

They look nice and healthy.


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 14, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> They look nice and healthy.




thank's for stopping in:ccc: More difficult then the bag seed for sure


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2008)

*They will strat stinking JB just give them time.  *


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 15, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *They will strat stinking JB just give them time.  *




Ok if i must


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking good bro, are you going to collect the pollen from the males and make you some moor seeds?


----------



## johnnybuds (Apr 3, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Looking good bro, are you going to collect the pollen from the males and make you some moor seeds?





I'm going to try


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks great JB. Nice work there my friend. Going to be some good smoke here very soon. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## johnnybuds (Apr 10, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Looks great JB. Nice work there my friend. Going to be some good smoke here very soon. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.




I'll have you over:hubba:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 10, 2008)

Good going johhny, love the last pic :aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 10, 2008)

*Looking great JB. Alot of strains have a funky smell when thet are growing but once they are chopped and cured it's another ball game. :hubba:   We've had smells from cat pee to rotten fruit. One of our Papaya's had a earthy smell when she was growing.  *


----------



## johnnybuds (Apr 10, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking great JB. Alot of strains have a funky smell when thet are growing but once they are chopped and cured it's another ball game. :hubba: We've had smells from cat pee to rotten fruit. One of our Papaya's had a earthy smell when she was growing.  *




Can you imagine how thick with buds it would be with my new 400 watt HPS 


I had some seeds from a bag i got when i was in Jamaica. i grow two plants from thoses seeds. the two plants smelled like skunk even before they had flowers. i grew some bag seed next in the closet(avitar). i had two plants that where just like the one i just posted. they smelled the same as what i have now. i have had in this grow two that looked the same and two that looked the same but different then the others. the smell on the plant i just posted,smells different then the other two that look different? it or they have a sweeter smell then the other two that smell like dirt(earthy).


I have a small sample drying now  i'll let you know.


----------



## johnnybuds (Apr 10, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Good going johhny, love the last pic :aok:





Shes a Basketball playier all the way:smoke1:


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 23, 2016)

It Smoked Great :bongin:


----------

